# Kayak Wars



## SPECKS (May 14, 2007)

This is an online style tournament... No set times or dates just fish when you want. This is the first year that there is a North East division that includes NC, Va, Md and the rest of the NE coast. Registration is free and teams are 3-5 anglers. All you do is catch and photo your fish and then submit it to the tournament website. All teams must be registered by April 1st. Species include trout, drum, spadefish, tog, kings, striper, croaker and many more. So far there are only around 14 teams registered in the NE division.

http://extremecoast.com/KW10/index.php

Consider this a challenge...


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

i'm in


----------



## Grilled Sardine (Apr 22, 2008)

im in...lets get a team name


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

snaggedline sounds good..lol


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

i'm game, we need to fish for more than rock though


----------



## 1obxnut (Mar 26, 2002)

Damn..NE region need more teams..

I'm game..FEESH REVOLUCION..LOL


----------



## fish militia (Nov 1, 2004)

"Militia Fleet One" --Signed a few weeks ago...


----------



## Surfishn' Dave (Nov 16, 2005)

And it's game on once I get out there, gonna rack up the points for my team.


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

Hey OBX Rat what do you think ....Team Kayak Fishing Mafia 


jerry


----------



## OBX_Rat (Jul 12, 2007)

Well Jerry I think that sounds like the winning team lol


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

OBX_Rat said:


> Well Jerry I think that sounds like the winning team lol


Well Rich I'm game if you are , you got any other ideas for team mates and I'll let you have the honor of submiting the team 

Plus when are we going to get together for some fishing?



jerry


----------



## c.story (Jul 28, 2009)

If anyone is looking for someone to fill out a team, let me know. I'm more than interested, just don't have anyone to make a team.


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)




----------



## y-hike (Apr 28, 2007)

Militia Fleet One


----------



## Surfishn' Dave (Nov 16, 2005)

Militia Fleet One


----------



## c.story (Jul 28, 2009)

c.story said:


> If anyone is looking for someone to fill out a team, let me know. I'm more than interested, just don't have anyone to make a team.


anyone?


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

baitslingin said:


>


nice Tim


----------



## OBX_Rat (Jul 12, 2007)

Well I have one other person local to me I go fishing with all the time, so thats 3 right there so yeah Im game and so is he, but 2 more would help tho


----------



## stuck on shore (Mar 28, 2005)

free agent here!


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

OBX_Rat said:


> Well I have one other person local to me I go fishing with all the time, so thats 3 right there so yeah Im game and so is he, but 2 more would help tho


Just signed on and got my comp e-mail 


jerry


----------



## OBX_Rat (Jul 12, 2007)

Good deal Jerry


----------



## fish militia (Nov 1, 2004)

*Game on..*


----------



## GRUBMAN (Oct 11, 2007)

Nice feesh Rob!


----------

